# F1b cockapoo



## LEE MARWOOD (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting an F1b cockapoo. Does anyone know if it will look more like a Cockapoo or a poodle as it gets older. Am new to dog's so a bit unsure. Thanks.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

It all depends on the parents, one of them will be either a pure Spaniel or a pure Poodle, so it will have a tendency to look like whichever parent was used but some of the litter will look like cockapoos.It's a gamble.


----------



## LEE MARWOOD (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for that. Think mum is a Cockapoo & dad is a miniature poodle.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My Louis is from mum cockerpoo and dad mini poodle










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k.lee (Dec 29, 2018)

*f1b?*

I'm new to the cockapoo breed so I do not have the lingo down yet. Can anyone tell me what a pup of a pure Cocker Spaniel and a pure Miniature Poodle will look like when full grown and will it be 20 -25 lbs as adult?


----------



## kapik (May 15, 2017)

k.lee said:


> I'm new to the cockapoo breed so I do not have the lingo down yet. Can anyone tell me what a pup of a pure Cocker Spaniel and a pure Miniature Poodle will look like when full grown and will it be 20 -25 lbs as adult?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

You can never be 100% certain with cockapoos it's the nature of the breed.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis is from mum cocker spaniel and dad mini poodle he is two and a half and weighs 14 kilos










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy1608 (Apr 22, 2019)

Izzy is a f1b cockapoo from a cockapoo mum and mini poodle dad &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## mandzipop (Apr 18, 2019)

Willow is an F1b. Her mum is a cockapoo and dad an apricot poodle. She’s the spitting image of her mum when she was a puppy. The first pic is mum aged 6 months and the second pic is Willow aged 3 months. They almost look like the same dog. I don’t think it’s out of the realms of possibilities that she’ll grow up to look like her mum. The third pic is her mum after she had Willow. I won’t mind if she does as her mum is gorgeous.


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

Gaynor59 said:


> Louis is from mum cocker spaniel and dad mini poodle he is two and a half and weighs 14 kilos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Louis is gorgeous!!! He looks massive. My pup is currently 4.5 months old and weighs 8.5kg.the vet estimated that he would be about 14kg. I have no idea how big that will be though. Does Louis look lots bigger than other cockapoos?


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you, he does seem bigger than a lot I see , he is 14 kilo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My Louie is an f1. His mum being cocker spaniel an dad miniature poodle. He is 18 weeks and has long legs an quite big paws. He stands to shoulder around 14” and weighs about 7 kg.


----------

